# Ascension Day service



## mvdm (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the history of why Ascension Day service was set during the week instead of on a Sunday?


----------



## dannyhyde (May 20, 2009)

Hi Mark,

It's 40 days from the resurrection, hence it is on a Thursday.


----------

